# 'Get the squirter'



## Rabid Badger (Nov 11, 2008)

Love these vids:

[ame="http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=19f_1226399309"]http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=19f_1226399309[/ame]


----------



## 08steeda (Nov 11, 2008)

Bad Ass!!! "You can run but you can't hide!" becomes scarier and scarier every day!!!


----------



## GSXRanger (Nov 11, 2008)

My complete and utter respect goes out to these guys... it makes our job on the ground, just a wee bit safer. 

Get'em boys!


----------



## 7point62 (Nov 11, 2008)

_Get some._


----------



## car (Nov 11, 2008)

It's usually a PFC with the toggle knob in his/her hand.......and the boom mike next to his/her mouth. ;) "Ya got a squirter......"


----------



## AWP (Nov 11, 2008)

car said:


> It's usually a PFC with the toggle knob in his/her hand.......and the boom mike next to his/her mouth. ;) "Ya got a squirter......"



The AF once had an attractive 23 YO Predator sensor operator at KAF with something like 11 or 12 confirmed. Why that wasn't used in an I/O campaign is beyond me.


----------



## pardus (Nov 11, 2008)

Love that shit!


----------



## Rabid Badger (Nov 13, 2008)

Here's another:

[ame]http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=715_1226529856[/ame]


----------



## HOLLiS (Nov 13, 2008)

No kidding on the first video,  "Get Some".   

Thanks  great videos.


----------



## 08steeda (Nov 13, 2008)

I like the 4th guy down who's RPG didn't fire so he threw it on the ground!!! I don't know how those things work but good thing is didn't decide to go off when he threw it!!!

Damn!  Funny "Holy Crap!!!!"


----------



## Rabid Badger (Nov 13, 2008)

Watch it again. 

It *DID* go off when he threw it....lmao!! :eek:

Listen to the Afgani cameraman....He says 'Holy CRAP'....at least they're learning something....even if it is American slang....:uhh::eek::cool:


----------



## 08steeda (Nov 13, 2008)

I still can't believe he threw it!!! LMAO!!!

And the Holy Crap statement came so naturally!!! Ha ha

Thanks RB


----------



## Rabid Badger (Nov 13, 2008)

08steeda said:


> I still can't believe he threw it!!! LMAO!!!
> 
> And the Holy Crap statement came so naturally!!! Ha ha
> 
> Thanks RB



Meh...now that I watch it over and over, looks like the 3rd ANA's went off late...still funny...'HOLY CRAP'...:doh::eek::cool:


----------



## 08steeda (Nov 13, 2008)

razor_baghdad said:


> Meh...now that I watch it over and over, looks like the 3rd ANA's went off late...still funny...'HOLY CRAP'...:doh::eek::cool:



Yeah, that is what I thought too! But funny none the less!


----------



## 08steeda (Nov 13, 2008)

Those things have an igniter/fuse combination right? Maybe it could have been smoldering - delayed detonation. So theoretically couldn't it have gone off after he threw it?


----------



## Swill (Nov 15, 2008)

Freefalling said:


> The AF once had an attractive 23 YO Predator sensor operator at KAF with something like 11 or 12 confirmed. Why that wasn't used in an I/O campaign is beyond me.



How hot was he?


----------



## AWP (Nov 15, 2008)

Swill said:


> How hot was he?



You'd probably hit it. :cool:

She was cute. A good PR opportunity missed.


----------



## 7point62 (Nov 16, 2008)

08steeda said:


> Those things have an igniter/fuse combination right? Maybe it could have been smoldering - delayed detonation. So theoretically couldn't it have gone off after he threw it?





Yep. 

Anything can happen with RPGs...no tellin how old they are.


----------

